# [SOLVED] Sound Issues :P

## Belliash

1) W XMMS nie dziala mi equalizer, ale w Beep Media Player juz dziala. Aczkolwiek wole XMMS, bo Kadu ma dla niego support.

2) W alsamixer nie dziala zglasnianie i sciszanie basow i sopranow.

Co to moze byc? Czy ktos sie z czyms takim spodkal?

Moja karta dzwiekowa: Creative Sound Blaster Labs. Dziala na module snd-emu10k1 (kernel 2.6.11-3 pepek sources + kilka moich lat np do ide-delay, ogolnie to chyab tylko ta latke nalozylem  :Wink:  ).

Prosze o pomoc!Last edited by Belliash on Thu Jun 30, 2005 6:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrto

A masz zaptaszkowaną opcje "tone" w mikserze?

----------

## flakusiek

U Ciebie to pewnie zaznaczenie TONE ...nie wiem jak to się robi w alsamixer, ale w alsamixergui to proscizna  :Smile: 

Ja za to mam inne problemy z emu10k1  :Sad: 

Gdy kozystam ze sterownika ALSA i słucham np. MP3 , a w tym czasie wlaczony mam jakis mixer (aumix,kmix,alsamixergui itp) to w czasie gdy włacza sie nastepna piosenka - wysypuje sie mixer :/ po prostu sie wylacza  :Confused: 

Zaś przy sterowniku OSS:

1.dzwiek po prostu czasem przerywa 

2.nie mam regulacji tonów :/ a przy moich głosnikach to konieczne bo rozwaliło by mi subwoofer :/

I o co w tym wszystkim chodzi ?

----------

## mrto

W jakiej wersji masz "alsa-lib"? Jeśli 1.0.8 to zmień je na 1.0.7 lub 1.0.9 U mnie te z numerem 1.0.8 powodowały problemy.

----------

## flakusiek

1.0.8 

hmm a Ty masz 1.0.7 czy 1.0.9  :Wink:  ??

----------

## flakusiek

ok 1.0.9 i wszystko pięknie gra  :Smile: 

DZIEKI

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## Zwierzak

Da się zrboic aby Kadu uważało BMP za XMMS, wystarczy wpierw skompilować kadu z obsluga xmms i zamiast naglowkow xmms i bibliotek podrzucasz biblioteki BMP. W taki spos”ó wiepszkość programów dorabia się obsługi BMP

----------

## Belliash

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Da się zrboic aby Kadu uważało BMP za XMMS, wystarczy wpierw skompilować kadu z obsluga xmms i zamiast naglowkow xmms i bibliotek podrzucasz biblioteki BMP. W taki spos”ó wiepszkość programów dorabia się obsługi BMP

 

Mozesz to jakos opisac krok po kroku?  :Wink: .

P.S. Wlaczylem tune i dziala OK, poza 1 szczegolem. Mam Master - 100%, Wave 100%, PCM 90%, Bass 100%, Treble 100% i zawsze wszystko bylo OK. W XMMS i BMp mam ustawione software mixer. Gdy dam wiecej niz 15% to zaczyna trzeszczec w glosnikach. Nigdy tego nie bylo. Co jest grane? Da sie to jakos poprawic?

----------

## Zwierzak

Powinno to działać w taki sam sposób jak w FoxyTunes

http://www.iosart.com/foxytunes/firefox/features.html#supportedplayers

----------

## Belliash

No bo to bez kitu gra jak dla mnie zbyt cicho :/.

----------

## mrto

Spróbuj bez softwarowego mixera.

----------

## Belliash

Noo ale co wtedy zglosnic, jak wszystko jest na maxa?  :Razz: 

----------

## mrto

A trzeszczy jeszcze?

----------

## flakusiek

i co udało Ci się coś wykombinowac z tym equalizerem w XMMS ?? bo mi tez w bmp działa, a w xmms nie :/

----------

## flakusiek

zainstalowałem to :

```
*  media-plugins/eq-xmms

      Latest version available: 0.6-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 517 kB

      Homepage:    http://equ.sourceforge.net/

      Description: EQU is a realtime graphical equalizer effect plugin that will equalize almost everything that you play through XMMS, not just the MP3s

      License:     GPL-2
```

i qrcze ciszej troche gra na nim , ale ten EQ juz działa , za to czasem są takie zniekształcenia dzwieku na nim :/ (krotkie piski , trzeszczenia)

----------

## flakusiek

Nie wiem czemu, ale juz dziala dobrze  :Smile:  Ten EQ jest SUPER !!!!! =D

Moge wziac na maxa i nic nie trzeszczy , dzwiek czysciutki - nareszcie  :Smile:  -juz myslalem , ze moj SB Live nigdy nie zagra tak jak na m$  :Wink: 

POZDRAWIAM (ps ..sorry , ze tak post pod postem  :Smile:  )

----------

## ukl

Tylko, że ten EQ jest "troche" pamięcio/procesoro żerny  :Smile:  Lepiej wyleczyć ten co jest odrazu w XMMS, a moja rada na to: we wtyczkach we/wy dźwięku wyłączcie MAD MPEG Decoder  :Smile:  i powinno działać. Co do harczenia to zaóważyłem że najczęściej dzieje się to kiedy używam ESD czy arts... Przy alsie i oss nie występują takie objawy.

----------

## flakusiek

no stary nie mogles szybciej ?  :Wink: 

faktycznie wylaczylem ten plugin to dziala (wlasnie emerguje xmms-mpg123 bo same wma chodzą teraz  :Smile:  ) 

no ja tez uzywam alsy 

...a co do tej zasobozernosci to faktycznie , ale jesli dzwiek bedzie ladniejszy to chyba i tak bede z niego kozystal, bo zazwyczaj jak slucham muzyki to surfuje sobie po necie , a wtedy nie robi mi te 12% pamieci i procka  :Smile:  (teraz nie moge sprawdzic jakosci dzwieku bo na zegarku 2:20 w nocy :] )

...zawsze na czas kompliacji moge wlaczyc normalnego eq  :Smile: 

THX I POZDRAWIAM

----------

## ukl

Z drugiej strony jeśli masz SB Live! To nie polecam wogóle używania EQ z xmms`a.  :Smile:  Z tego co pamiętam to te karty mają sprzętowy Equalizer, który wyśmienicie spełnia swoje zadanie  :Smile: 

----------

## flakusiek

taa ?? ...a to Ci  :Very Happy: 

mam tą karte z jakies 5 lat, a nie wiedziałem o tym  :Wink: 

----------

## ukl

Nie wszsytkie modele to miały ale ten Live którego ja dorwałem miał na pewno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## argasek

 *rafkup wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Da się zrboic aby Kadu uważało BMP za XMMS, wystarczy wpierw skompilować kadu z obsluga xmms i zamiast naglowkow xmms i bibliotek podrzucasz biblioteki BMP. W taki spos”ó wiepszkość programów dorabia się obsługi BMP 
> 
> Mozesz to jakos opisac krok po kroku? .
> 
> P.S. Wlaczylem tune i dziala OK, poza 1 szczegolem. Mam Master - 100%, Wave 100%, PCM 90%, Bass 100%, Treble 100% i zawsze wszystko bylo OK. W XMMS i BMp mam ustawione software mixer. Gdy dam wiecej niz 15% to zaczyna trzeszczec w glosnikach. Nigdy tego nie bylo. Co jest grane? Da sie to jakos poprawic?

 

Ustaw Wave na ok. 55%, bo przy Master i PCM naraz równym 100%, większe wartości Wave generują za dużą amplitudę.

----------

## crs

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Z tego co pamiętam to te karty mają sprzętowy Equalizer, który wyśmienicie spełnia swoje zadanie 

 

Jak go obsługiwać? To te ostatnie suwaki w alsamixer? Jakby mój SBLive miał sprzętowy equalizer to uratowało by mnie to.  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *crs wrote:*   

>  *ukl wrote:*   Z tego co pamiętam to te karty mają sprzętowy Equalizer, który wyśmienicie spełnia swoje zadanie  
> 
> Jak go obsługiwać? To te ostatnie suwaki w alsamixer? Jakby mój SBLive miał sprzętowy equalizer to uratowało by mnie to. 

 

Z tego co wiem, każdy ma wbudowany - ale tylko dwa pasma: niskie i wysokie tony. Jaki to zakres częstotliwości podbija, nie wiem. Obecność procesora DSP na kacie pozwala też zaprogramować z jego pomocą sprzętowy equalizer w ichnim asemblerze. Istnieje kompilator tego asemblera, as10k1 czy jakoś tak.

----------

## crs

Aham. To są dwa suwaki: Bass i Treble.  Zmyliły mnie jakieś dziwne niepopodpisywane na końcu.

Co do asm, to nie dla mnie. Nie znam się zupełnie na czymś takim.  :Smile: 

Jeszcze jedna sprawa. Jeżeli ustawię PCM > 90% to zdarza się, że trzeszczy itp. Więc ustawiam na 8x%, ale np. po wejściu do opcji amaroK'a znów ostawiana jest maksymalna wartość. Dziwne.

Da się to jakoś zablokować? By każdy program grał troszku ciszej?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## argasek

Pisałem piętro wcześniej (o ile dobrze pamiętam): ustawiamy Wave na 50%, a PCM i Master mogą być nawet na 100% i na pewno nie nastąpi clipping.

----------

## Belliash

Master 100%

Bass 100%

Treble 100%

Tone ON

PCM 90%

Wave 60%

I wszstko gra az milo  :Very Happy: 

A jak podlacze moje glosniki, to i Wave moge na 90% dac i wszystko jest OK.

Ale te glosniki to maja takiego kopa ze szyby pekaja  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crs

Ale mnie chodzi raczej o to, że włączając np. amaroK-a, PCM ustawiany jest na 100%. Ja chcę by zawsze był 84%. W dodatku gryzie się to z mplayerem, w którym mogę mieć 100% i wsio jest ok. Nie mam pojęcia jak to zrobić zapisywanie ustawień alsy oczywiście pomaga, ale po włączeniu amarok ustawia sobie PCM na 100 i koniec.  :Wink: 

Hmm. Właśnie ustawiłem w amaroK by nie używał systemowego mixera. Działa teraz super. Jednak pozostaje sprawa mplayera. Wie ktoś czy może on we własnym zakresie ściszać dzwięk? Tak żeby nie ruszał ani MASTER, ani PCM?

PS. Znów chciałem wysłać posta wkikując :wq. ;-D

----------

## Belliash

a w ustawieniach amaroka i mplayera nie ma takiej opcji jak w XMMS ze ustawiasz sobie by regulowal glosnosc na innym kanale niz PCM? np. softwarer? tam mam ustawione w XMMS'ie  :Razz: .

----------

## crs

Oczywiście. Właśnie napisałem, że w amaroK znalazłem coś takiego. Jednak nie potrafię sobie poradzić z mplayerem. Mam PCM ustawiony na 84%, amaroK gra świetnie, lecz mplayer troche za cicho. Zauważyłem, że mplayer steruje właśnie PCM. Nic nie da się z tym zrobić? Chciałbym we wszystkich programach (generalnie tylko mplayer i amaroK) mieć jednakowy poziom głośności. Nie mam  :Sad:  Bardzo by mi na tym zależało.

Z góry dzięki za wszelką pomoc.

----------

## Belliash

w ustawieniach zakladka audio ustawienia alsy.

----------

## crs

A w konfigu? Nie używam standardowego GUI mplayera. Włączam go z konsoli. Czas od czasu kmplayer.

----------

